# adding music to slides as background



## cloet (Jan 27, 2009)

While projecting slides,I wish to add the original soundtrack as background, either with keynote  on Mac-mini


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok.

Was there a question in there somewhere?


----------

